# The Most Overpriced Budget Lights in the World.



## more_vampires (Sep 30, 2015)

My jaw dropped when I realized what I was looking at.

Regularly $99.90, now for the low, low price of $49.90.

You're not going to believe this.
http://www.supertorch.com/en/index.php
The Heider CF1.

The $50 Sipik 68. WAT.... THE....

That's a frickin $3 light, are they insane? $47 to have the brand name silk screened on them?? Here's the scary part. At time of posting, *they are sold out. *Legalized robbery?

I spotted 2 of those lights on DX.com inside 2 minutes.

The Heider MMX?
No. $190? No. You can have it for the low, low price of $149.90.
It's $11 on DX. 
No. Just no.

Caveat emptor, friends. I already passed on the warning, hope nobody buys from them.


----------



## ven (Sep 30, 2015)

No 1 most expensive online shop in the world!!! :laughing:

I like the Xeno s3a clone type light, exactly the same ...............except $50 more:thinking:


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 30, 2015)

I feel massively sorry for people who think they've dropped the coin to get something nice and get handed budgets.

Unfair? Yep. Unethical? Oh yes. Illegal? Unfortunately, AFAIK, they can ASK for whatever they please.

Biggest gouge I've seen yet.

Think I'd get my sales thread closed in CPF mall/market for asking $50 for an unmodded non-gold-plated Sipik 68 without semiprecious stones on it? I'm certain that I'd get blasted with industrial grade flame-hate.



ven said:


> I like the Xeno s3a clone type light, exactly the same ...............except $50 more


I guess it's like Calvin Klein. You pay for the name and they sew the pants in a sweatshop in Vietnam. I have some, it says so on the label. I wouldn't buy something like a name, it was a gift.


----------



## dragonballz (Sep 30, 2015)

That rebranded sipik68 includes a rechargable 3.7v liion + charger. That's another $10. It comes with a three mode clicky, all my sk68 only have 1 mode.

I put a different LED in my sk68. I believe that cost me $10-15


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL! In specs for Heider CF1/Sipik 68 they state that the color temperature is 5000k-8500k. They do not state that it's variable color temp.

After I got over the shock, it's starting to get funny. 5 watts? No. 300 meter beam distance? No. 3000mah AA rechargeable? No.

They bundle it with one of those house-on-fire noname chargers that you can get 10 for $5 or whatever.

Lol, get this: The Heider lions look like they printed on Ultrafire labels. They are Ultrafire blue! Oh, the humanity! Selling Ultrafire batteries, have they no shame?




"Pocket torch reinforced with new generation."



"Extreme lighting power."
:santa:"2015 model special design."

...hey! Free shipping. So at least there's that.
:twothumbs



> It comes with a three mode clicky, all my sk68 only have 1 mode.


Sipik comes in 1 to 5 modes with whatever led junk they have laying around. Don't get me wrong, I like Sipiks, just not at a $50 bundle of what we know is garbage.


----------



## D6859 (Sep 30, 2015)

Facebook recommended Heider lights for me a few of months ago. I couldn't believe that s*** actually sells for the price. They don't even describe any lumen numbers, just the throw and longest runtime on low. The pictures are also incredible. 





That seems pleasant warm tint for a light with "Color Temperature: 5000K-8500K"...


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 30, 2015)

That pic is absolutely loltastic!


----------



## scs (Sep 30, 2015)

It's been happenin. One more example: http://www.nrastore.com/gear/flashlights/nra-tactical-130t-led-flashlight


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 30, 2015)

Heh. At least they're not lying about lumens. 130? Believable .


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 30, 2015)

They got the presentation down well.

Seems like a good deal.

To sell at that price I guess.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 1, 2015)

Search engine for "overpriced flashlights" kicked back Wicked Lasers "The Torch" as #1! :twothumbs It's official! 

LOL! OMG! http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=The+Worlds+Most+Expensive+LED+Flashlight+EVER
Scroll down. Some of those really ARE the most expensive budget lights in the world!!!
$95 Convoy C8 from Rigid Industries. 
$17! :laughing:


----------



## Tac Gunner (Oct 2, 2015)

I can't help but laugh at some of these companies and their marketing. I have clicked a few of the Facebook recommendations and discovered that for 80 bucks I can get a light that is the bight eat in the world, has superior LED technology, can be recharged thousands of times, throws farther than any other light made, and is just the best flashlight out there.

I can't help but laugh when I see it's some *****fire light rebranded with *****fire batteries and chargers. What kills me is if you read the comments on the recommendations people have actually bought this junk and think it's the best thing ever. I have seen people talk about how they rely on it camping, rely on it for night hiking, etc. I commented one time and told them the company was robbing them and the company deleted me lol.

Of course when I first saw the title I thought it was going to be about [email protected] lights lol.


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a co-worker that repeatedly falls for this kinda stuff. I have determined the worse or more offending the tint color, oh and the higher the price, the better a deal he thinks it is. 

Some people. BTW: don't even try to convince him otherwise. Oh, and show him a vn flamethrower?? and in his eyes, his is just as bright or brighter. lol I gave up.


----------



## RedLED (Oct 2, 2015)

Yonke


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 2, 2015)

Sad, just sad!!!


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 2, 2015)

Tac Gunner said:


> throws farther than any other light made


They weren't talking about the beam but it's aerodynamic properties!  



Greenbean said:


> :/ cm ò
> .uu
> Uu.u.lu


Whatever that character set is, it's not displaying properly.


----------



## TeaSipper (Oct 2, 2015)

My $3 CF1. :nana:


----------



## Prepped (Oct 3, 2015)

Buyer beware. I honestly feel little sympathy for people that don't do their homework on a product. Shame on that company for being so unethical, but shame on the buyer as well.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 3, 2015)

It's a tough issue. Asking for advice in a local sporting goods store or LL Bean gets you lousy flashlight info. The buyer has to be lucky enough to stumble onto this forum. Even then on my first visit here years away I nearly wrote the place off. I asked for help picking the "brightest flashlight under $50" or something like that. "Do you want flood or throw?" "Are you stupid - can't you read 100 other threads that ask that"? I didn't know enough to know what to ask. If there was a list of things to pick from I did not know about it. Anyway not everyone was that mean but some really were. My point being on a specialty item like a flashlight it takes more than a little research to make an informed choice. If you're not a budding flashaholic it is way too much work for the average person who just wants a flashlight to light up every time.


----------



## bdogps (Oct 3, 2015)

How in does the csx have 500 meters of throw while mmx has 600 meters? The reflectors are really small to get that kind of distance.


----------



## TeaSipper (Oct 3, 2015)

bdogps said:


> How in does the csx have 500 meters of throw while mmx has 600 meters? The reflectors are really small to get that kind of distance.



Because it's BS. I bought a 2000 lumen flashlight on Amazon for $15. That was when I knew nothing about flashlights and I got taken. It was really 450-500 lumen max but it's nice still.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 3, 2015)

TeaSipper said:


> My $3 CF1. :nana:



For $3 I guess it's worth the price if it works at all!


----------



## TeaSipper (Oct 3, 2015)

Works fine.


----------



## SidewaysLS4 (Oct 4, 2015)

Sorta German name, check. Mega lighting distance quoted, check. Picture of some guy lighting up the side of a mountain...I'm sold! Is this the new Radio Shack?


----------



## bkb (Oct 4, 2015)

Must be selling a lot of them at $49.90. They're sold out.


----------



## bdogps (Oct 4, 2015)

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/24155

I like how easily these guys get impressed. 

http://youtu.be/-urgIjHpQV4


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, by the way, Sportsman's Guide charges ripoff prices on budget chinalights as well. I never buy from them.


----------



## MX421 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll second the Sportsman guide comment, got a 200 lumen flashlight from them awhile back (HQ brand they say that were made especially for them) with the "rechargable battery" accessory. Flashlight does work pretty good, but now i know i paid twice, maybe three times what those items are (/were i guess to if i had checked at THAT time) worth. I had actually bought the battery thinking it would fit a quality flashlight i had, but that gamble didn't pay off as it turned out i needed a 16650, and not the 18650 that was the rechargable battery. They didn't list that accessory as a 18650 battery at that time, but i noticed they do list the battery type. Of course, i've done quite a bit more homework on the subject now as well and actually am not as against buying directly from a chinese company...


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 6, 2015)

oops thought this was a Surefire thread...


----------



## insanefred (Oct 6, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> oops thought this was a Surefire thread...




hahaha!


----------



## sandalian (Oct 6, 2015)

I remember one day my friend asked me about Heider flashlight and I did a little investigation, found out that some of their images are taken from another flashlights review website.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes...quite comprehensively covered inthis and another thread lol


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 6, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> oops thought this was a Surefire thread...


Nah, a budget light is "low but tolerable quality with low price." 



dc38 said:


> Yes...quite comprehensively covered inthis and another thread lol


Lol, we've surpassed merely bashing Heider in this thread. We've gone above, beyond... We are now bashing anyone who dares rebadge Ultrafire at 1000% markup.

No counterfeiter/gouger is safe!

In this thread, we make fun of those who sell The Most Overpriced Budget Lights in the World!!!!

Muahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## yoyoman (Oct 6, 2015)

This reminds me of a Swedish Fid for splicing rope. It was expensive and the tag line was, this is the second most expensive fid you'll buy. The most expensive one you'll buy is a cheap one with sharp edges that will tear and ruin your rope.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 6, 2015)

I love Swedish gear, overall. There needs to be an online Swedish store with Mora and such. 

I don't think I've seen that great budget knife (Mora) being gouged anywhere. What's Sweden's secret?


----------



## dc38 (Oct 6, 2015)

Im thinking a few things..they arent suoer greedy as to overmark the price in relation to cost, and will only charge the landed cost as necessary to scale and make money off the manufacturing costs.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 6, 2015)

Morakniv is like the Sipik 68 of knives. Wish Mora made a flashlight as well.

There's the Swedish Military Flashlight (Flicklampa 3.) $5. I have seen them gouged as high as $50 on the bay.
http://www.keepshooting.com/swedish-military-flashlight.html


----------



## yoyoman (Oct 6, 2015)

Actually, a Swedish fid isn't from Sweden. Just a name for the tool. The one I have is made in the USA.



more_vampires said:


> I love Swedish gear, overall. There needs to be an online Swedish store with Mora and such.
> 
> I don't think I've seen that great budget knife (Mora) being gouged anywhere. What's Sweden's secret?


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 6, 2015)

yoyoman said:


> Actually, a Swedish fid isn't from Sweden. Just a name for the tool. The one I have is made in the USA.


Lol, USA COUNTERFEIT!  Legally for sparkling wine to be called Champagne, it has to come from a certain place in France. USA counterfeits champagne! 

Man, we're getting as bad a China.


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 6, 2015)

_Anything_ form DX......Ill take my $3.99 elsewhere..........


----------



## eamonn (Oct 9, 2015)

A friend of mine bought a $200 Brite-Strike light. I questioned him on the coincidence of the brand initials. He frowned deeply.


----------



## scs (Oct 12, 2015)

I feel that this also is not worth the price: http://www.nightowlgear.com/store/product/american-warrior-650-lumen-led-flashlight/.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 12, 2015)

scs, well a few odd things going on there. First, Price is very steep! I see they list a "fire fly" mode. Funny part is that they say it is 20 lumen! Kinda bright for my idea of a "Fire fly" mode. I really think they labeled the modes wrong. It should be Low mode and so on.

As for the seller, check out their "Contact Us" page. Then zoom in on their supplied map. Their address shows to be in a building named, The Fat Rabbit Public House! Ironically, they are next door to the Chinese Heritage Museum. Kinda interesting to say the least.


----------



## ven (Oct 12, 2015)

For a one time only, never faulted in good shape flashlight is going up for sale. 1600lm from and XM-L 

Dont believe me i hear you say.........well look here is proof




:laughing:






I know demand will be high so no pm'ing please as it will fill up in seconds, $6000 ono to some lucky guy...........yes one time offer!!!

Do i win


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 12, 2015)

ven said:


> I know demand will be high so no pm'ing please as it will fill up in seconds, $6000 ono to some lucky guy...........yes one time offer!!!
> 
> Do i win


Funny, that's pretty much a summary of most of the ebay rip-off folks. 



scs said:


> I feel that this also is not worth the price: http://www.nightowlgear.com/store/product/american-warrior-650-lumen-led-flashlight/.
> What do you guys think?


Spider sense.... *TINGLING! *That looks like the SH98 (18650x1 version of Sipik SK98) with a new tailcap added that's got a side switch on it.

I'm not saying that's what they did, but sure does look like it. Base host is $7-$8. Wow, $192 for an aftermarket tail switch and a different clip?

I could be wrong, though.


----------



## scs (Oct 12, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> scs, well a few odd things going on there. First, Price is very steep! I see they list a "fire fly" mode. Funny part is that they say it is 20 lumen! Kinda bright for my idea of a "Fire fly" mode. I really think they labeled the modes wrong. It should be Low mode and so on.
> 
> As for the seller, check out their "Contact Us" page. Then zoom in on their supplied map. Their address shows to be in a building named, The Fat Rabbit Public House! Ironically, they are next door to the Chinese Heritage Museum. Kinda interesting to say the least.



:laughing: Thanks for the funny find.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 12, 2015)

> Their address shows to be in a building named, The Fat Rabbit Public House!


I'm not sure I trust a flashlight seller that has their office in a pub, now that you mention it. Wouldn't they get metal shavings in their lager?


----------



## scs (Oct 12, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Funny, that's pretty much a summary of most of the ebay rip-off folks.
> 
> Spider sense.... *TINGLING! *That looks like the SH98 (18650x1 version of Sipik SK98) with a new tailcap added that's got a side switch on it.
> 
> ...



MV, found the website of the manufacturer here http://powertacusa.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=243

The machining looks pretty darn good from the photos. Maybe it's legit. Still, @ $300, way overpriced I think. And it says it's only "splash proof." :shakehead


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 12, 2015)

At $300, get the Sipik SH98 18650x1 and send it to Vinh to be dressed up with an XHP70 single or Nichia 219C (new arrival!!) triple.

You'll come out ahead. 650 lm doesn't sound unreasonable for that light linked (but the price does.) 650 lm is a joke compared to what Vinh will arm that thing with. 3000+lm thrower for XHP70, possibly 4k-7k lm floody for the 219c.


----------



## scs (Oct 12, 2015)

Hmm, I can't help but be a bit impressed with the appearance of their website and offerings.
Looks like they've been around for a while, but this is the first time I've heard of them.
They carry some PK lights too.
Funny this is much cheaper, but doesn't say made and assembled in the USA: http://powertacusa.com/flashlights/military-police/WarriorG2
Their prices on other lights are reasonable even if not great.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 12, 2015)

Not saying for sure that Powertac is a rip-off (yet,) but the rip-off guys tend to have very nice websites.

Powertac is ringing warning bells in my head, though. Not sure if legit.


> Normal wear and tear – including lamps burning out, batteries draining, and switches wearing out – is not covered, nor is damage resulting from misuse, abuse, neglect, battery damage, use of other non-approved batteries or altering these products from their original state. Parts and accessories for illumination tools are not covered by this warranty.



Not sure if I like their warranty policy. So if the LED had a cold solder joint and the light fails, then warranty doesn't cover it.

Wow. "No hassle warranty?" No hassle for THEM, they mean.


----------



## scs (Oct 12, 2015)

If it's indeed legit, more options to us!


----------



## scs (Oct 12, 2015)

This friggin thing has a FAN for cooling built in!
http://powertacusa.com/flashlights/search-rescue/destroyer
If these guys are legit, I do hope some reputable members would give Powertac a proper intro here on CPF.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 12, 2015)

scs said:


> If it's indeed legit, more options to us!


I just read a couple of Selfbuilt reviews on these lights, he didn't totally slam them. There are CPF reviews on Powertac, which is usually a good sign.

Uh oh! http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ghts-Lawsuit&p=4453344&viewfull=1#post4453344

Not good. Not good at all. After reading the above link, Powertac is do not want.  Thus begins my personal boycott of them.



scs said:


> If these guys are legit, I do hope some reputable members would give Powertac a proper intro here on CPF.


Unfortunately, they have already been introduced. Their name is mud.

Edit: BTW, those parts are confirmed China and just assembled in the US. About 0% US made, contrary to the claim on their website. I was right, they're taking budget parts and trying to dress them up.

Analysis: DO NOT BUY!


----------



## scs (Oct 12, 2015)

I've temporarily forgotten about the search function. Thanks MV.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 12, 2015)

:thumbsup:Thanks man. This is the "don't get ripped off or buy from evil" thread. Let's not get ripped off.

Powertac evil status: Confirmed.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 14, 2015)

"Number 1 in the world!"


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 14, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> "Number 1 in the world!"


Our Warranty is second to none! That means you get next to nothing! 

Our Warranty is no hassle! Since it actually covers nothing it's no hassle.... FOR US! 

Uh oh! Look out! Surefire 2211 knockoff 5 pieces for $220! Found a few at about $50 each, decided to post an example.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012CBCFGG/?tag=cpf0b6-20

$220 is for 5 pieces, $44 each. This is an $8 retail light. They got those wholesale. They want to rip us off in bulk.

Who do they think they're kidding? Joe Sixpack? Maybe. Joe Flashaholic? Not a chance!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 14, 2015)

The most overpriced budget lights in the world? that is easy that would be near every Surefire model.

Powertac, I took a look at their site the other day what they have looks well made but couldnt help but notice the SF rip off Powertac logo and also couldnt help but notice the SF flavor in the design of a lot of their lights. David(owner of Olight/Fenix)is suing the owners of Powertac as apparently the investors that own Powertac and who knows what else used to be an Olight distributor. Olight sent the distributor hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of Olight products but the distributor turned around and refused to pay Olight for the product. The distributor according to David made up to 3 quarters of a million dollars off of what became stolen Olight products. This distributor then used said ill gotten profits to start their own light companies and from what I understand now own Powertac as well.

That happened a couple of years ago now and David is still trying to get his money back. Bad karma man...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 15, 2015)

I've seen $1.99, 3AAA LED cluster lights at the Dollar Store; being sold for "only" 9.99 at more expensive chain stores.


----------



## Senator (Oct 15, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Our Warranty is second to none! That means you get next to nothing!
> 
> Our Warranty is no hassle! Since it actually covers nothing it's no hassle.... FOR US!
> 
> ...



Never mind that you can buy ONE for $25... Why buy one when you can buy 6 for 9 times the price?


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 15, 2015)

Senator said:


> Never mind that you can buy ONE for $25... Why buy one when you can buy 6 for 9 times the price?


Guess they were hoping for a government procurement contract! 
-------------------
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ch-on-amazon&p=4759171&viewfull=1#post4759171


more_vampires said:


> Lol, at only rougly 2.5x the price, this isn't quite a contender for "The Most Overpriced Budget Lights" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not as bad of a trap as we've seen so far in this thread, but it's still kind of a rip.


----------



## scs (Oct 26, 2015)

A bit off-topic as this is a bike light that has been mentioned in the bike light subforum.
5,000 lumens. Really? From 2 XML-U2s?
False advertisement aside, is it overpriced?
Should a reputable dealer be selling it?

http://www.nightowlgear.com/store/product/5000-lumens-bicycle-light/


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 27, 2015)

scs said:


> A bit off-topic as this is a bike light that has been mentioned in the bike light subforum.
> 5,000 lumens. Really? From 2 XML-U2s?
> False advertisement aside, is it overpriced?
> Should a reputable dealer be selling it?
> ...



$18.37, not $55. Yep, charger is definitely noname, betting that 4 battery 18650 pack contains garbage.


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 3, 2015)

MX421 said:


> I'll second the Sportsman guide comment, got a 200 lumen flashlight from them awhile back (HQ brand they say that were made especially for them) with the "rechargable battery" accessory.


I don't buy from them, but they still send me catalogs constantly.

Flipping through, I saw their HQ brand (lol, yeah right.) It was a Convoy C8 @ $59. That's about 4x the price.

They seem to cater to people who don't know what they're buying.


----------



## scs (Jan 27, 2016)

Great deal!
http://www.nightowlgear.com/store/product/thrunite-tn12-2014-edition-1050-lumen-single-cree-xm-l2-u2-led-edc-flashlight-black-color-cool-white-model-tn12/


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 27, 2016)

Sometimes I wish I was like the guy in Person of Interest and with one maybe two good key strokes just shut crap like that down....
But Argh!!! 

Same light on Amazon now is under 50 bucks.


----------



## wjv (Feb 4, 2016)

Just like the "just released Military Technology" lights. . . Normally $250 but for you, only $99. . .

I guess if I didn't have any ethics or morals, I could make a lot of money. . .


----------



## wjv (Feb 4, 2016)

On a side note, I wonder what the markup is when we buy from places like BatteryJunction, GoingGear and such. 

We typically charge a 60%-100% markup + UPS shipping costs on our seafood for our online store. But there are a lot of additional expenses. phone, website, packing & shipping materials, dry ice, credit card transaction charges, credit card gateway charges, bank processing charges. . . (yes you get hit for 3 separate charges for credit card processing), estimated tax payments.


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 4, 2016)

These are all rookie posts if Amazon.ca has anything to say about it. How about this:

Coleman 6AA MC-E Aluminum LED Flashlight
by Coleman
CDN$ 7,743.95


JETBeam BA20 XPG Cree LED Flashlight, Black
by Jetbeam
CDN$ 7,758.59


Dorcy High Beam LED Flashlight 45 Lumens 41-4286
by Dorcy
CDN$ 7,545.67


MicroFire PL-500R Challenger I LED Flashlight with Strobe, Rechargeable, Black
by Microfire
CDN$ 1,384.40+ CDN$ 30.82 shipping


The prices for LED flashlights are not all out to lunch. I just bought an Olight i3E EOS for $13.99CDN


----------



## scs (Feb 4, 2016)

Greenbean said:


> Sometimes I wish I was like the guy in Person of Interest and with one maybe two good key strokes just shut crap like that down....
> But Argh!!!
> 
> Same light on Amazon now is under 50 bucks.



Not familiar with the show, but feeling is mutual.
Punishment for bad businesses will be swift, and, sehveeeeeah.


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 5, 2016)

It's on Netflix now, lol... I refuse to pay for cable costs these days.
I didn't realize who some of the producers were. Interesting!!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Person_of_Interest_(TV_series)


----------



## bdogps (Feb 7, 2016)

How about the most marked up flashlights in the world?

http://zoxoro.com.au/Products/ThruN...Strobe-Reliable-AA-Flashlight-Cool-White.html

164 AUD for a Thrunite Archer 2A V2. Or 115 USD?

Or:http://zoxoro.com.au/Products/ThruN...-Powered-by-4-18650-Batteries-Cool-White.html

TN36 for 843 AUD or 595 USD?


----------



## cancow (Feb 7, 2016)

I3e by olight. That thing is a toy.


----------

